# What makes you smile?



## saximus (May 26, 2011)

Thought it might be a good idea to start this to try and combat all the haters (totally my own idea, nothing to do with Slim ).

Easily the top of my list is learning something new. Gaining an understanding of something I previously misunderstood or didn't understand at all gives me a real high. Also, slightly connected to that - looking at the beauty and wonder of the world/universe and realising how much opportunity there still is to learn about and understand.

Hugging the girl I love (sorry to all you who hate soppiness ).

Watching my animals when they're active.

Finding a new band/album that I instantly love.

Just sitting around talking crap with good friends.

There's probably more but I'll leave it there for now


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 26, 2011)

Thinking of a certain some-one(who shall remain nameless so he doesnt get all embarrassed LOL)
hearing my Daughter laugh
listening to my Dad try and BS me LOL
Reading posts on here(should get out more lol)
blowing bubbles out in the sunshine
feeling butterflies.....
chatting to sookie on FB(she is a ratbag lol)
watching the kitten from next door bash up my big rag doll cat(it is sooo funny)
making people happy


----------



## redlittlejim (May 26, 2011)

ummm thing with my wife which i cant mention 

making others laugh

stirring the pot occasionally brings a good smile to myself

commenting on saximus and others threads

anything herp related except cleaning poo


----------



## Miss-Mac (May 26, 2011)

Great idea to get a happy thread going, lets hope it will keep going. 

Heres some of mine:
My cats when they fall asleep purring
My little bub when she curls up in my dressing-gown sleve and dosen't want to move
Cuddling with my partner on the couch infront of the tv watching cartoons after a hard day
Working with the sick animals to get them better to be released at the Wildlife Hospital! (But it is also very sad alot of the times)


----------



## Pinoy (May 26, 2011)

My missus 
Animals in general.
Catching up with mates. 
A good gym session and playing my music loud and busting out.

Oh and food


----------



## marcmarc (May 26, 2011)

I love it when a smart "bot bot" is wrong in a really obvious way, and having a really good comeback on hand (I always do 5 mins after the event).

Getting a few kills in with my electric fly swat.

Seeing an animal in the wild and you have some sort of interaction with it (pleasant one).

Hearing about new folk getting really excited about this hobby of ours/theirs.


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 26, 2011)

This thread should bring a smile to some peoples faces. Good work!

What makes ME smile!?.....
My family, my friends, my boy and everything to do with each and every one of them.
Cuddles, kisses, affection, LOVE.
My reptiles and amphibians.... And everyone elses... And any out there.....
Good food.
The gym, sauna/spa/steam room/cold showers and warm water pool. Ohhh yesss.
Music!
+ Money.
Coffee & hot chocolates.
Good weather.
A good movie. With popcorn.
A good laugh. Whether it be me or because of me.
Ohhh..... Sooo many things =]


----------



## Red-Ink (May 26, 2011)

The wife...

A new snake..... 
New hatchies....


----------



## Defective (May 26, 2011)

karate training/ comps
yoda and keiko make me smile everyday
grading to a new belt level (going for blue in august)
mum's cuddles and vegemite toast
friends 
computers
just being allowed to be me


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 26, 2011)

The pay check at the end of the week after doing 60hrs. 
Having a weekend off occasionally. 
Some of my family (not normally my brother he tends to have the opposite effect)
My snakes 
Once you complete a long term goal. Paise car off , finished apprenticeship you get the idea.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 26, 2011)

reading some of the funny/stupid things people have written here

helping people with a problem

teasing my daughter with DAD joke

playing games with my friends, especially IF I win


----------



## Chris1 (May 26, 2011)

the way my critters respond to my touch makes me smile till my face hurts!! 

also,....

a nice fire on a cold night.

sunny weekends

shingleback noses poking out of their towel pile ready to start the day

thai take away when i cant be bothered cooking!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 26, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> thai take away when i cat be bothered cooking!!


 
So you have Thai when your cats not cooking dinner. Lol


----------



## Chris1 (May 26, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> So you have Thai when your cats not cooking dinner. Lol


hahaha,...oops, let me correct that,....


----------



## Jazzz (May 26, 2011)

when you have a day where everyone indicates properly and do the speed limit! rarely happens... 

and handing a huge assignment in and getting your passing grades at the end of a semester =]


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

Lambert said:


> grading to a new belt level (going for blue in august$



Lmfao you told me you were a black belt and were talking crap about how you could kick my mrs butt. She's a first dan (higher than black belt) epic lol.

I am pretty materialistic... I love cars and bikes, and these only come with money. I love cash.

I love my family and the true friends I've got

My gf

My doggies 

My snakes, I love it when they eat. I was upset last night coz not one out of 3 ate, but it was freezing as I tried to feed them late at night, silly me.

I love reading

I love a good movie/tv series

I love the gym

I love summer, I hate the cold


----------



## vampstorso (May 26, 2011)

The weird clicking/croaking sound my Dalmatian boy makes when you wrestle him...I'm generally in hysterics when he does it.

A New Resident Evil game being released...

on a much more girly level, the teeny, tiny, little smirk the boy I'm seeing gets and seems to hope no one notices!

Biting into Balfours French Coffee cake as it reminds me of my late Grandmother

my other Nanas "marriage advice" always makes me smile, it's hilarious!

The little chuckle my Dad does when he knows he said something silly and hopes I don't notice!

....Copious amounts of Navratan Korma that leave you unable to move afterwoods.


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2011)

JEEEZ a lot of you are really happy with your missuses :lol: I presume they also have accounts on here! :lol:


----------



## vampstorso (May 26, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> JEEEZ a lot of you are really happy with your missuses :lol: I presume they also have accounts on here! :lol:



I was thinking that very thing


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2011)

I treat APS like a bachelors sanctuary :lol: That secluded remote paradise away from the dream-killers grasp!


----------



## Juz92 (May 26, 2011)

Playing my guitars (always puts me in a good mood)

Talking to a certain girl

Cranking my music while I do stuff around the house

Students who pay for a month in advance (kaching)

Students who tell you thet you're their role model

When you buy your ticket to see Avenged Sevenfold..

Watching my herps do their thing

The rain

And... a good sammich :lol:


----------



## Carnelian (May 26, 2011)

When my kids are all happy
When they receive good grades from all their hard work
Listening to my hubby stirring up the girls & knowing they are gonna bit & he will suffer for it.
Seeing my besties who are both 1000km away from me in opposite directions, grrrr.
School holidays, I do home schooling with my 4 kids
Interacting and caring for animals
Warm days, winter is miserable!


----------



## Defective (May 26, 2011)

Krider said:


> Lmfao you told me you were a black belt and were talking crap about how you could kick my mrs butt. She's a first dan (higher than black belt) epic lol



Huh?? what you on about kid?? i never said i was a black belt in anything....i said 'trained to kill' you left like half way through, MY COUSIN IS A BLACK BELT IN TKD ayy! why would i say i'm a black belt, and i don't give a fart about your missus!!!!! 

ohh and fyi 1st dan (shodan) is the first level of black belt so no she's not higher than blackbelt....learn your Martial Arts if you intend to talk to me about it


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

Lambert said:


> Huh?? what you on about kid?? i never said i was a black belt in anything....i said 'trained to kill' you left like half way through, MY COUSIN IS A BLACK BELT IN TKD ayy! why would i say i'm a black belt, and i don't give a fart about your missus!!!!!


 
You and I both know what you said. TKD is absolute crap anyway.

Let's put this to bed, it's a good thread.


----------



## Defective (May 26, 2011)

pfft whatever!
my brothers make me smile
smart a$$es that like to think they know everything and then falter crack me up
knowing when i've pushed myself to the edge


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

M&M mcflurries with added oreo


----------



## DanNG (May 26, 2011)

When my Woma hatchy settled when being handled instead of arc'n up, made me smile


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2011)

A great set of hoots 

(picture added to avoid persecution )


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 26, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> A great set of hoots
> 
> (picture added to avoid persecution )


 
That's a very nice pair lol


----------



## SamNabz (May 26, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> A great set of hoots
> 
> (picture added to avoid persecution )



Lol, something very odd about that picture... Quarter of the left ones face is missing?


----------



## miley_take (May 26, 2011)

My boyfriend
Cheering up the girls I mentor through my youth group and watching the difference I make in their lives
Singing
Taking photos, and them turning out exactly the way I pictured them in my head
When I'm cooking and my boyfriend spins me around and kisses me
Looking in the mirror and still being surprised at my new body (I just lost 12kg)
My snakes when I open the enclosure and they come right out to me


----------



## Trouble (May 26, 2011)

my family
my second family - local jr rugby league club
after helping the kids at said jr rugby league club learn a drill and they finally succeed!! great feeling to see them smile about it.
seeing my brothers' team playing in the grand final  
my photography.
love hearing the news when one of my CF friends gets their long-awaited lung transplant  
my reptiles. I love coming home to them after two weeks of hospital. 
oh and watching QLD win the State of Origin, again


----------



## Greenmad (May 26, 2011)

My kids and my partner.


----------



## saximus (May 26, 2011)

You guys are awesome. So many of these honestly made me smile/laugh. We've got a long way to go to overtake the haters thread though!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 26, 2011)

my daughter giving me kisses and saying wake up mama in the morning. her cuddles. my husband. going for a ride. my snake. my family, especially my mum. watching bubba learn something new everyday. the cat attacking hubby as he gets out of bed in the morning (i know slightly cruel, but very funny as it gets him by surprise every morning). life makes me smile


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 26, 2011)

My kids make me smile, they come up with some stupid quirky sayings at times, and also at the end of a long hard day being a parent they shut their eyes and fall asleep I ALWAYS smile when it is QUIET cause it is a blessing not to have some saying mum, mum, mum every 30 seconds!!!!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

I love puppies, they are so cute.


----------



## vampstorso (May 26, 2011)

my cake mixer brings me great joy!

the Lads absolutely horribly offensive jokes, and when they TRY SO hard to be appropriate in front of new people but fail completely!

Going through my "memory box" to see all the stupid things I wrote about as a kid

Butterscotch lollies that make me think of Poppa

...Aqua Teen Hunger Force always brings a smile to my dial!

When you've finally thrashed the hell out of your shoes, and feel it's a job well done!

Getting offers into the course you wanted

Seeing old highschool teachers and remembering how simple life was!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

People on here that are nice


----------



## blakehose (May 26, 2011)

-Well mannered, genuinely nice people
-Spending hour upon hour on my bike riding through forest roads and up mountains where there isn't a car to be seen!
-kicking back and sinking several caffeinated beverages
-Camping in the middle of nowhere, when the only other life around is trees and animals


----------



## miley_take (May 26, 2011)

The smell of fresh bread baking
Thunder storms
Rain
Watching Disney and Land Before Time movies (I'm just a big kid :lol


----------



## blakehose (May 26, 2011)

miley_take said:


> The smell of fresh bread baking
> Thunder storms
> Rain
> Watching Disney and Land Before Time movies (I'm just a big kid :lol



I used to love the Land Before Time! If I had the chance to watch it at present I almost certainly would...


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

I love when people think they're so smart and say something that you continue to prove wrong completely


----------



## Tassie97 (May 26, 2011)

proving a teacher wrong 
when the head of grade 8 swears that the sum adds to 92 several times and its 102 (i was demonstrating a math problem on the board )
it made me smile lol


----------



## Snakewoman (May 26, 2011)

When big scary looking guys covered in tats get scared and run away from hatchling snakes.
Cats when they're in stupid moods.
And also this:


----------



## miley_take (May 26, 2011)

blakehose said:


> I used to love the Land Before Time! If I had the chance to watch it at present I almost certainly would...


 
I bought the first 11 movies as a box set on DVD on ebay... Waiting for 12 and 13 to come in the mail :lol:


----------



## guzzo (May 26, 2011)

What makes me smile......hmmmmm.....shooting an escapee maneating rat


----------



## Renenet (May 26, 2011)

Zephyr. Writing. My little brother and his antics (well, some of them). As someone said before, encounters with wild animals. Selling something for a good price on eBay. Hearing from a good friend. A beautiful day with a gentle breeze. Completing a personal project successfully and well.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

Going for a nice drive through the twisties


----------



## Snakewoman (May 26, 2011)

When are you getting a road bike Krider?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

I'm looking at possibly getting a job with my brother. He offered me one where I'd be earning $1300 a week after tax on a regular week, a good week up to $1600. Not sure if I want to do it, though... I'll have no qualifications.

If I do get it though, I'll be buying a ZX6R or an R6 and either an S2000 and supercharging it next year, or waiting and getting an R34. 

So at the moment I'm limited by money, if I decide to take this job, I'll be getting a personal loan ASAP.

That would make me smile.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 26, 2011)

Awesome! I'd love to get another Intruder, I know its only small, but so am I lol. Probably won't happen until I move out of home... and I won't tell my mother since she doesn't like the idea.. ah, I'm smiling now haha.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

250 right? My mate just bought a CBR 250 fireblade. They go hard as, he's had it to 180. They rev to like 19,000!!! Haha. Are you licensed to ride anything bigger than a 250?


----------



## Snakewoman (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, 250. I'm not licensed to ride at all, I never ended up going for my license. I was probably good that I didn't, I had no experience on the road at all and wasn't confident. Watching bike videos on youtube makes me smile. My favourite are the ones that riders have recorded. Seeing things from their perspective on the road is very good and helpful.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 26, 2011)

-My wonderful polymath boy.
-My snakes; they're beautiful and make me smile every day.
-My cats; comedy gold, and loving, faithful, rewarding companions.
-My horse.
-Learning something new (I'm with you on that one Saximus!).
-Dancing
-Wandering in our gorgeous forests and national parks.
-Making art
-My vegie garden
-Awesome music
-Single malt scotch
-Sitting in the rigging of a tall ship under sail
-My friends

There's heaps more, but I've taken up enough space....


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Yeah, 250. I'm not licensed to ride at all, I never ended up going for my license. I was probably good that I didn't, I had no experience on the road at all and wasn't confident. Watching bike videos on youtube makes me smile. My favourite are the ones that riders have recorded. Seeing things from their perspective on the road is very good and helpful.


 
Lol, I've ridden on the road tons even though I don't have a license. Just keep a wide birth of cars until you're confident. I can't see a big tourer like yours being too nimble, so just leave yourself a lot of room and you'll be fine. If someone is up your A$$ just pull off to the side and let them go until you're comfortable 

I love cooking, the things I cook are

Grilled atlantic salmon, drizzled with an olive oil based garlic marinade before its grilled
Steak, much the same as the salmon but with peppercorns, can't stand when people cook steak and it's tough. Mine melts in your mouth 
Thai chicken curry
Vegetable thai curry, same as the above but no chicken, just extra potato
Spagbowl, I hate when people use bottled sauce, do it yaself 
Portugese chicken
Random stir fries

All that jazz, but cooking is so awesome, get to know the basics and make your own stuff up without worrying about ruining it. I hate washing up though -.-


----------



## Ninja (May 26, 2011)

Watching Saximus setup those heavy tables at the HHS expo.


----------



## saximus (May 26, 2011)

lol Who are you Ninja? Oh and shut up they were heavy!


----------



## MChaz (May 26, 2011)

saximus said:


> Hugging the girl I love (sorry to all you who hate soppiness ).



Hahahaha now I'm sure we were only just discussing this the other day...
But hugging your girl isn't soppiness, it's cute, so you're not going to get hated on by me


----------



## longqi (May 26, 2011)

Hearing someone who was terrified of snakes say "Oh My God.... I never realised how beautiful and gentle they are"


----------



## Juz92 (May 26, 2011)

Harvey Birdman

Being informed that your Nan is willing to lend you 5grand towards a car 

This chocolate pudding that mum makes... it's so good


----------



## vampstorso (May 26, 2011)

finding something worthy of writing in our 60 year old family recipe book.


----------



## Khagan (May 26, 2011)

My dog  he always wants to play.


----------



## Renenet (May 27, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> finding something worthy of writing in our 60 year old family recipe book.



That is such a cool family heirloom.


----------



## Pinoy (May 27, 2011)

They say a dog is the only animal in the world you could lock in the boot for a day and it would still be happy to see you lol. 

My dog always made me smile, it was a great feeling coming home to a very excited staffy, even if she did pee a lil cos she was that excited to see me lol.


----------



## vampstorso (May 27, 2011)

Renenet said:


> That is such a cool family heirloom.


 
it's so cool...having peoples writing in it I've never met  and it being in a huge old ledger you can't get anymore

and it has a funny story!

My Nana DOES NOT cook for ANYONE. 
so when her and Gramps got married, he worked at a bank...and got a ledger and gave it to her with his Grandmothers recipes in it he wanted her to learn as what he thought was a sweet gift...
hahahaha needless to say, he never got any of those meals made 

that too, makes me smile!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 27, 2011)

This made me smile 

[video=youtube;qfl05j82vpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfl05j82vpE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## slim6y (May 27, 2011)

Do you know what makes me smile... When someone is playing with a magnifying glass in my class trying to burn paper - and then it bursts into flames... That's cool!

Actually - also with magnifying glasses - you can get an upside down image with enough light - and most have never seen it (which I can't understand why - because when I was 7 I worked that out at my grandma's house inbetween the time I was burning ants and wasps!). Anyway - they always say... whoa... that's cool! And that makes me smile 

The smell of fresh baked bread - makes me smile...

The fact I forgot to set the timer to the bread so I would have fresh baked bread in the morning - also made me smile - I got up this morning to the same pile of flour, water, beer, yeast, tumeric, dill seeds, milk powder and some other seceret spice.... Anyway - I forgot to push 'Start' before I went to bed... Still... Despite the unhappiness of non-nice-smelling-fresh-bread in the morning... I had a good laugh!


----------



## saximus (May 27, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> This made me smile


 Haha - "We've gotta keep it under 95dB". He actually sounded fairly switched on. I'm impressed


----------



## Snakewoman (May 27, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Motorcycle Crash‬&rlm;


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 27, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> This made me smile



Sweet car. I love RX7s. Although when I first scanned this (just got up after a late night, and I've only had the first sip of my coffee), I read it as "Mad Max RX7 feature", and got excited because I thought they'd taken an RX and done it up like the Interceptor. Life is sometimes very cool when viewed through the 'blearily half awake' filter.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 27, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha - "We've gotta keep it under 95dB". He actually sounded fairly switched on. I'm impressed


 
Haha yeah, he knows his stuff, and he's an awesome driver. Rotaries are ridiculous!


----------



## marteed (May 27, 2011)

My kids (most of the time, lol)
my animals,
some of the threads on here,
pay day and a bottle of bundy rum


----------



## Juz92 (May 27, 2011)

And this...

[video=youtube;zSDRZlgk5eQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSDRZlgk5eQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SamNabz (May 27, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> And this...
> 
> [video=youtube;zSDRZlgk5eQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSDRZlgk5eQ&feature=related[/video]


 
LMFAO that is gold!


----------



## shell477 (May 27, 2011)

When my husband comes in to the bedroom in the morning before he leaves for work and gives me a kiss on the forehead, thinking I’m asleep. (this is the best one)

When I learn something new or interesting. 

When I see my nephew/s smile or laugh for the first time. 

When I have a good yarn with my brothers or sister and we feel like friends instead of just siblings. 

Playing a good game of basketball. 

Talking to my best friend who lives in new Zealand / my trips to new zealand

My snake. 

When my husband says I can get new pets (later on when the jealous cat goes to cat heaven.)

Shopping sprees. 

Waking up knowing i have no homework/assignments i have to do that day plus and can have a nice relaxing day off. 

Making plans for my future – where i will work (doing welfare) and my husband and I dreaming and making plans for our future house and children


----------



## AshMan (May 27, 2011)

Drinking a cold beer while listening to your favourite old school thrash tunes and watching your reptiles explore their enclosures


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 27, 2011)

Too naughty to post :shock:
but yeahhhhh


----------



## Carnelian (May 27, 2011)

haha CrystalMoon


Seeing the new baby Olive Python yesterday & the looks of excitement on everyones face, especially hubby's who has fallen in love with his new baby. 
The kids begging for the next week or 2 to go by quickly so we can get him out.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 27, 2011)

My family
Dropping a massive eucalypt that could pull half a million volts down on me and having it drop perfectly.
Eating my lunch everyday in the bush enjoying the view.
Working with good people you can trust.
Rapping my nitro rc cars around the track.
The sound of an icy cold Bundy can opening.


----------



## MissVampz (May 27, 2011)

Chatting with a special guy friend.
Friends and family for sure.
Getting paid at the end of a long week.
Working hard to accomplish something and having it pay off.
Starting driving lessons for the 3rd time and feeling really optimistic about it, driving here I come!
My stimmie Dante waiting for me to come home and take him out for his exercise/holding. 
Sitting down with a good book and a cup of tea at the end of the day
When my niece was little she used to fall asleep on me. D'aww, but shh don't tell anyone! I don't like kids. Ahaha
New tattoos!! 
When he smiles and looks at me with those bright blue eyes. Damn him not wanting to date...yet *shakes fisty*


----------



## Emilie (May 27, 2011)

my friends
when people get genuinly happy when you help them
my family
reading a GOOD book
newborns (humans ;-)


----------



## shell477 (May 29, 2011)

This makes me smile and go nawwwwwww.....

YouTube - ‪Cat mom hugs baby kitten‬&rlm;

Watch until the end...


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 29, 2011)

...when we win soccer 2-1 and the team we are vsing thought they were better then us  haha
also..it's so funny watching people rage when they play video games
YouTube - ‪Rage Quit: The Impossible Game‬&rlm;


----------



## saximus (May 29, 2011)

This made me smile yesterday: YouTube - ‪Assassin's Creed Revelations - Teaser Trailer [ANZ]‬&rlm;


----------



## kawasakirider (May 29, 2011)

Saw the trailer for MW3, made the left side of my lip twitch a little.


----------



## vampstorso (May 30, 2011)

this:

YouTube - ‪Tribute to Albert Wesker - Sunglasses at Night by mjfan84‬&rlm;



hahahahahaa. Gosh I'm a dork but...I love this stuff.
I remember as tiny little kids we'd beg Dad to play Resident Evil so we could watch! had the Nemsis poster on our bedroom wall and all at like age 5.


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

This needs revival. The haters are kicking out butts. 

Getting home and having no assignments or study that needs doing so I can play xbox for hours

Cooking something for the first time and having it turn out a delicious success


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

getting a new snake makes me smile


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

This had me in stitches and the other related videos with Terry Crews

YouTube - ‪Old Spice | Sun :15‬&rlm;


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha those videos are awesome. The old Reebok ads with Terry Tate are awesome as well


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha those videos are awesome. The old Reebok ads with Terry Tate are awesome as well




Love those ones!!! 

"That aint yo cake fella! That's Simones cake!"


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

Heh heh heh heh ..... the voices in my head ....ROFLMFAO


----------



## shell477 (Jun 3, 2011)

what makes me smile:

when i go up to the pool table at the pub and put money up, and the two guys playing look at each and smirk... (i smile secretly to myself)

then my friend and i play them and flog them, ( i smile at them as they slink away)


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

shell477 said:


> what makes me smile:
> 
> when i go up to the pool table at the pub and put money up, and the two guys playing look at each and smirk... (i smile secretly to myself)
> 
> then my friend and i play them and flog them, ( i smile at them as they slink away)


That is hilarious.....reminds me of when I would turn up for informal drags and cream the boys ROFLMFAO 
or go from Cooking in the station Kitchen to jumping into the cattle yards and giving the boys a run for their money ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## shell477 (Jun 3, 2011)

haha yeah i love beating the guys at stuff... really annoys them...


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 3, 2011)

The joy in my toddlers face as I walk in the door =


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Coming home everyday to most amazing girl and house full of animals


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> Coming home everyday to most amazing girl and house full of animals


 

Me too


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

listening to Pinoy and xDragonx talk about their girls so nicely makes me smile!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

It's only cos they read this forum too. 

Just kidding lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> It's only cos they read this forum too.
> 
> Just kidding lol.


 
Why do you think it made me smile!!! lol.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 3, 2011)

Pizza when I'm hung over....


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> It's only cos they read this forum too.
> 
> Just kidding lol.


hahahaha clearly not ... i just love finshing work knowing im going home to somewhere i injoy


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Pizza when I'm hung over....


 

Cold BBQ meat lovers on thin crust used to do it for me 



xDragonx said:


> hahahaha clearly not ... i just love finshing work knowing im going home to somewhere i injoy


 
You should try coming home after working for 3 months!
That feeling is a million times better lol.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 3, 2011)

The wife heading towards me after a long day at work with double jacks in hand and a kiss..... then the pizza the next day.


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 3, 2011)

Winning at anything.

Jasper Hill's 2004 Gerorgia's Paddock Shiraz. Jasper Hill Vineyard Pty Ltd - Australian producer of Red and White Wines

Agent Provocateur.

Rope.

Herps.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rope ? :?


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 3, 2011)

shell477 said:


> Rope ? :?


 
I like rope.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 3, 2011)

ok


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 3, 2011)

catching snakes makes me happy 


ridin around on my motorbike killin the streets makes me happy 2


i also really like when i find a new cultural experiance i enjoy


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 3, 2011)

What makes me smile? Big warm hugs from my favourite male friends  - namely a few here, some of my husband's friends, too. And he trusts me which makes me feel even better. He likes looking at the gals, I like hugs from his nice looking friends.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Cold BBQ meat lovers on thin crust used to do it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow screw that i would die


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> wow screw that i would die


 
Haha agreed. For the last few months I've been working interstate and only coming home weekdays. That's been tough enough


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> What makes me smile? Big warm hugs from my favourite male friends  - namely a few here, some of my husband's friends, too. And he trusts me which makes me feel even better. He likes looking at the gals, I like hugs from his nice looking friends.


LOL that is great.... I have a looking but no touching policy(hear that Babe ) I am a little territorial, not jealous just like clear boundries LOL


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 3, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> I like rope.



Rope is good. lol.

People coming to my house and seeing all the animals and acting like kids in a candy store.

Me acting like a kid with the animals.

My girls clothes (on the floor).

The pub.

The souva shop when Im drunk.

Cooking a ridiculous bbq, well cooking in general.

Riding the minibike around the backyard (yes Im mature).

Getting new ink.

Building something and it turning out like I planned (rare).

Snowboarding without breaking something.

Watching my friends in wet t-shirt comps because they lost all their credit cards overseas.

Breaking Stuff.

Fixing stuff.

Lots, just babbling now.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> People coming to my house and seeing all the animals and acting like kids in a candy store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i forgot those ones! especially new Ink!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 3, 2011)

I left lots out but its a good start. Yeah ink is one of those things, I start getting funny if its been too long, better than a holiday.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

even just thinking about it makes me want more. cant walk past a tattoo shop without going in and if i hear the gun going its all over and i am next in the chair!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> wow screw that i would die



It's definitely not fun 



saximus said:


> Haha agreed. For the last few months I've been working interstate and only coming home weekdays. That's been tough enough


 
My missus lives in Brisbane and I live in Sydney. I see her nearly every weekend and sometimes she stays for a few weeks at a time depending on her Uni.

But she finishes this month and is going to move to Sydney.

This makes me smile more than anything


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 3, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> LOL that is great.... I have a looking but no touching policy(hear that Babe ) I am a little territorial, not jealous just like clear boundries LOL



Yep, for sure  Only touching I do is the cuddles. I love to flirt so long as we know we are all just mucking around and stays above board  Fun, jokes and games makes life more bearable.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 3, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Riding the minibike around the backyard


 
I'd so love to do that


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been smiling all day! 

I got to leave the miserable Cerberus and go home to see my snakes 

Also, my missus passed her last placement for uni (was very stressful) and is closer to moving to Sydney


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 13, 2011)

cheetah cubs. They have the most cutest faces they bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

When people from Darwin call 26 degrees "bloody freezing" :lol:


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When people from Darwin call 26 degrees "bloody freezing" :lol:


 
You musta missed it, but in another thread you told me that it hasn't been anywhere near 3 degrees in Ipswich. I told you to check the weather, because there have been lots of days in Ipswich where the low points have been 4 and the odd one of 3.

My python is on my head and she is tickling me as she moves around my face. That makes me smile.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You musta missed it, but in another thread you told me that it hasn't been anywhere near 3 degrees in Ipswich. I told you to check the weather, because there have been lots of days in Ipswich where the low points have been 4 and the odd one of 3.


 
Thats strange cause it hasnt got that cold up here, the lowest was 8 I think.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Ipswich and the sunny coast are two very different animals. I lived there for a few years.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

When I'm at church and all the babies there smile at me


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know anyone that doesn't smile when a random baby looks at them and smiles


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I don't know anyone that doesn't smile when a random baby looks at them and smiles


 
I must be weird.... Babies don't do anything for me, they start to get cool at like 4 or so.

Now a puppy, I can't help but smile at and want to hug.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 13, 2011)

The start of a holiday, whether I'm going somewhere or not, makes me grin like an idiot.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

lol I just remembered, today I was at Australia Zoo and some 5 yr old kid was looking at the Perenties going "Dad, I dont think theyre lizards. They're snakes" His dad, obviously amused was like "Oh really, I can see four reasons why theyre not, how about the things poking out their sides?" The kid was like "Well there are some snakes that have legs... or is it there are some lizards that dont have legs? I'm confused Daddy can I get a drink?" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 13, 2011)

setting up a tank for the new arrival!
Even finding the branches to go with it makes me smile!

...it's like building a nursery for the little one I guess  (you know....minus the pregnancy and human infant!)


----------



## mungus (Jun 13, 2011)

My Beautiful Wife.


----------



## slim6y (Jun 14, 2011)

mungus said:


> My Beautiful Wife.



Just hoping someone doesn't reply to this with "Your beautiful wife..."

But then, that wouldn't make me smile....

My smile thing for the day.... Sea lions chasing you up the beach - we went to a beach here in South Otago called Cannibal Bay (the name made me smile already)... There was a group of Hooker Sealions (yes, the Hooker part made me smile too - pro sealions...) and they were so funny to watch - always fighting...

My 11 year old took some film of it (not high quality) but if you're keen here's the link:

YouTube - ‪Sealions @ Cannibal Bay‬&rlm;

Even the one waddling at the start still makes me laugh....

We watched them for about 45 minutes... My partner and her two kids were too scared to get as close as my daughter and I. That was funny too (half way through this vid I yelled at them to come closer haha).


----------



## thals (Jun 14, 2011)

My guy

Sunny days and clear blue skies

Baby animals

Alf Stewart :lol:


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 14, 2011)

Rob Dyrdek

hahaha he's just such a chilled sweetie

YouTube - ‪Rob & Big - Do You Know Pingpong Song - (Rob going wild)‬&rlm;


----------



## slim6y (Jun 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;vyl5Mwr84MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyl5Mwr84MA&[/video]

Don't put it in your mouth!


----------



## saximus (Jun 16, 2011)

"Always ask someone you love before you put anything in your mouth" Hahahaha


----------



## slim6y (Jun 16, 2011)

saximus said:


> "Always ask someone you love before you put anything in your mouth" Hahahaha


 
Oh my - the lion is so correct!!!

Incidentally... I was not looking up "Things not to put in your mouth" when I found this video... I was looking up old American electrical safety adverts with Louie the Lightning Bug (who plays the blues) so I could show my Physics and Science classes to highlight electrical safety.... Because Louie the Lightning Bug knows ALL!!!


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 20, 2011)

applying for a job, getting an interview that day, and hired the next 
mind you, it's no thrilling job...but employment for a uni student, can't complain!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 21, 2011)

My Daughter laughing and saying I love you so much Mummy, your soooo funny you even confuse
Henry(the GPS) rofl


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughter & son always manage to make me smile.....even when they are mis- behaving, their different personalties just get the better of me everytime! My fiance, he always cheers me up on a bad day......usually caused by having to deal with the ex......a good strong bundy helps with this too! All my animals make me smile, but i definately have a soft spot for my staffy, Brocky, when he grunts & snorts like a pig while trying to 'talk' to me, i cant help but laugh! I also smile when with good friends & family.....getting my first snake......that caused a smile that i still hvnt lost! There are plenty of other things that make me smile, i will stop though cause i could be here all day!


----------

